# Tennis court paint



## Touchstone

Hey all. I'm new on this forum. Estimating a 7200 sq ft. 15 year old asphalt tennis court. Needs pressure washing(will be very porous). I got an estimate on a product from SW at $120.00 per 5g pail. Seems a little pricy. I'll be lucky to get 100 sq ft. per gal. coverage. that works out to about 72 gallons. anyone have any experience painting tennis courts? I thought about tinting traffic paint, but i doubt i can roll it without it drying up on me and causing havoc. I'd appreciate any advice possible. thanks.


----------



## daArch

Calif made (and prolly still does in the Williams and Williams line) a paint suitable for tennis courts and other high wear asphalt surfaces. 

Yes, pricey, but why would you want something ify ?

I would recommend using a product that is recommend for the use. When you start tinting something that is so specifically formulated, you could change adhesion and wear characteristics.

My choice? Use the right product outa the bucket and charge the customer accordingly.


----------



## Corso's Coatings

Touch,
You may want to use an asphalt sealcoat application..they make it in colors for tennis courts..etc...then paint your white lines after it dries :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolverine

We looked at making Tennis Court paint a few years ago. We decided that it was just too low tech and competitive. However, there are some definite specification out there that your customer may (or may not) want. Good tennis court coatings have a particular gloss and more importantly... coefficient of friction which determines if your shoes slide... or not. 

The point is that you don't want to use some 'cheap paint' and then find out that it mattered to your customer.


----------



## oakley

I assisted in painting a tennis court using Tru-Flex recreational coating by Insl-X (now owned by Benny Moore). There are a few colors and systems available depending on the customer's needs. It is generally thinned down about 30% and applied with a driveway sealer squeegee.


----------



## cspainting

Tennis court surfacer is more than one coating, over new asphalt there are levelers that are applied, then there can be several coats of a cusioning coating, and the final coat is mixed specifically with sand to controll the speed of the suface as the ball bounces on it. All applied with squeegee blades. Its a rather skilled application. Good luck.


----------



## NACE

Insl-x Superior Coating Systems


----------



## atlantaten

Touchtone, We specialize in tennis and basketball coatings for the do-it-yourselfer. Our coatings are a little over half the price you mentioned. You will also find a wealth of information on how to repair and coat a tennis court. Go to: (removed by mod) I am sure we can help. Thanks


----------



## msandhu413

Corso's Coatings said:


> Touch,
> You may want to use an asphalt sealcoat application..they make it in colors for tennis courts..etc...then paint your white lines after it dries :thumbsup:


can't find asphalt sealcoat application paint, any suggestions? thanks (looking to do one coat of application to fairly new full tennis court in the backyard...too many cracks so filled all the cracks but now need a coat of paint...just looking for cheaper option)


----------



## Workaholic

I know it is an older thread that got bumped but my advise should be something to consider if you are considering this.



Be careful with the pressure washing, I used to go to a rec center and they had these guys that washed their tennis courts and used a pressure washer, it really left marks all over their 8 courts and they looked like crap. 

I have always heard that the best way to clean a court is to use a hose, cleaning solution and a push bristle broom. 

The rec center was not intending to have their courts repainted so maybe a soft wash with a PW would be fine but I would be careful either way.


----------



## davidroger

*try a blower and a scraper then a broom*

please if you dont paint courts or work on them please... ive been working on them all my life if anyone wants a professional to help [email protected] thanks


----------



## atlantaten

*Help With Tennis Court Painting*

I love it. We posted a link to our site with dozens of helpful how-to articles on repairing and painting a tennis court for the guy who asked the question and you deleted it. Yet someone posted only a link from Insil before us and it's still there. Others have posted product names, company names and links to their companies without deletion. Our link could have really helped inform anyone considering a court project without them ever having to spend a dime. 

What's up? If you are going to delete our link, shouldn't you delete them all?


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

Fiberlock technologies makes a coating system for tennis courts. They supply it for alot of the world wide tournaments. www fiberlock.com I cannot remember the name of the specific product and the site is running slow for me right now.


----------

